# Short Notice Grillin'



## oompappy (Jun 5, 2005)

Had some folks for dinner on short notice the other day.
Smoked some rope sausage and drumsticks for 2 hours, then 
put on some burgers and hotdogs. Turned out good!!!

Grillin'

Help Yourself!!

Also had sides of mac salad and beans with chopped brisket.
Oh, and of course Beer!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2005)

hey oom what kind of sausage was that?  I love the stuff but good sausage is hard to find here...I keep feeling like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 5, 2005)

That sausage does look good, with just a little crunch!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2005)

Everything looks great Pappy!  That sausage roll in the back looks like a rattler!  You sure that's sausage???  8-[


----------



## oompappy (Jun 6, 2005)

That's Sweet Italian sausage, not rattler, that our small local grocery sells. It comes in about 3 foot lengths raw (uncured) in hot or sweet. Even the sweet is quite spicey. I think is called Porta Prima (?). The reason I like it is that it takes low & slow smokin for 2 or 3 hours well without drying out. At our Sam's they have a good "looking" raw sausage but it drys out to a flavor and texture of particle board when smoked.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2005)

I just can't find good sausage down here.  The northeast and Texas have great looking stuff, but there are no little deli's/marts down here that make their own specialties.


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2005)

Man... That stuff looked good.  Real Good.


----------



## john pen (Jun 7, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> That's Sweet Italian sausage, not rattler, that our small local grocery sells.................well without drying out. At our Sam's they have a good "looking" raw sausage but it drys out to a flavor and texture of particle board when smoked.



I get Italian Sausage from a local neighborhood Italian store and its the same way. The stuff from Sams here is the same as yours...dried out quickly !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2005)

mow that's a good way for me to kill myself or lose a few fingers.  My neighbor gave me a big hardback book from 1976 all about how to cure meat and make your own sausage.  It looks a little too complicated for my drunk ass.


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2005)

We make Italian sausage a few times a year, usually when the butt price gets to 99 cents a lb. that is awesome.  We've also tried making pepperoni and hot dogs, but with limited success.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 8, 2005)

I always took for granted all the sausage that's available around here.  Funny too that even though all the different places to get some (and they're all at least better than a big national chain), the allegiance to certain brands is very strong.  For example, being of Portuguese descent, my family will only eat chourico and linguica made by Amaral's, which we go to my grandmother's in Mass. to get.  You can get all the Gaspar's brand stuff around here in the grocery store, and while it's not bad stuff, we just like the Amaral's better.....bizarre....

Rob


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 8, 2005)

RobD- I know I'm really showing my Southerness, but you lost me at "chourico"LOL Capt.- there'a little sausage plant in Darlington called Weinberg's. Don't know how good they are with the types of sausage being discussed here. My father in law uses their loose sausage to put in his chicken bog and it's awesome. I'll check it out for you.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a place that will send fresh sausage and meats UPS Ground to save on shipping costs. I'm thinking of ordering some Boudin from them which is something I really miss from my days in Louisiana.
http://www.cajungrocer.com/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2005)

which raises another question....loose sausage or sliced in bog?  I heard the folks around Marion actually use bacon!  Something else to argue about!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 8, 2005)

I've had both. However, I prefer the way my father in law does it. I misspoke earlier. He actually buys it in links (looks like Italian sausage), then cuts it into about 1 inch lengths. So it's not like the sliced pieces of smoked sausage that you find in a lot of bogs. Hadn't heard of bacon in bog before. Next time my FIL does a bog I'll put some back to bring to you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2005)

no prob Tex, it's a regional dish.....here's an article I wrote a few years ago about it..


Doesn't sound too good at first, does it?  I mean, the chicken part does, but what the heck is a bog?

  In Loris, South Carolina, near the North Carolina state line, there is an annual Chicken Bog Festival.
Loris is a small southern town, and if you go, don't expect the World's Fair.  What you will find is good Southern people making huge pots of chicken, rice, and sausage, from recipes handed down through generations.

  And of course, there is disagreement over the precise recipe.  Some use bacon instead of sausage, and the types of sausage used is also a point of debate.  And don't even ask which type of rice to use!


Following is a basic recipe, followed by some chicken bog lore.



Chicken Bog

1 whole fryer chicken
1 cup rice (anything but instant..I use white long   grain)
sliced kielbasa or spicy Italian, or Polish
chopped onion and celery
1/2 stick of butter
1 bay leaf
4 cubes chicken bouillon
salt
pepper


Boil the chicken, celery, onions, bay leaf,  salt and pepper together until the chicken meat falls from the bone.  The amount of each ingrediant is up to you, but I use 2 large onions for each chicken, and just a little
(maybe 3 stalks) of celery.

Drain broth and set it aside.  Sautee sliced kielbasa and set aside.  Remove any skin from chicken pieces.  Add 1 cup chicken broth for each cup of rice. Add the rest of the ingrediants and  bring to a low boil, then turn down to a low simmer and cover for 25 to 30 minutes.  Turn heat off and cover pot with tin foil, then put lid back on pot and let sit for 30 minutes.




Now, here's a list of ingrediants that I've seen others use in their bogs...if it sounds good to you, try it!

Bacon...fry and sautee the onions in the grease.  Add         the crumbled bacon to the rice during the last
        15 minutes.


Chicken Broth...can be added to your homemade broth or
                just use it as the base and add your     		chicken meat.

Tomatos...peeled and chopped.  I've personally never had  	  it like this.

Lemon Juice

Worcestshire Sauce

Nutmeg

Green Pepper

Chicken seasoning

Lemon pepper

Carrots

Parsley.



  Now a little history about this dish which is almost unknown even in the Western Carolinas.  Chicken bog is a traditional dish that is often used to serve large crowds, and it dates back to before the Civil War.
I was told one rumour about a Yankee soldier who switched uniforms because he like it so much!  A good bog is like a juicier pilau, which the sniffy Charlestonians like to call it.  There are differences, however.  Properly cooked bog should be moist, not fluffy.  The grains of rice should not stick together,
although like everything, that is a matter of taste.
The bog will dry out quickly in many settings, because it's often prepared in large, open pots, even huge washpots in the old days.  For this reason, I think,
the "bog" was kept wetter, and thus the tradition began.

  I also read one story of bog that claimed the tradition started at tobacco barns and warehouses.
This is likely, since barbecue itself was often served at functions like these.  Bog can stand alone, but makes a great side dish for barbecue.  It's real roots probably lie as a stand alone dish because it was affordable, fairly easy to make in large quantities,
and just about everyone loved it.  Rice and chicken
were among the most common foods after the Civil War, when Southerners had to learn to make the most our of what little they had.

 I consider it Southern comfort food.  As winter sets in, there's nothing like a steaming bowl of bog.  The recipe above is primarily a coastal Carolina version.
Back towards the Pee Dee and midlands of South Carolina, you'll sometimes find it served without the sausage, and with bacon crumbled on top.  I prefer the slices of sausage, a great compliment to the chicken, "bogged" down in the seasoned rice.  I also like to douse mine
with hot sauce.  Anyway you like it, chicken bog is 
a tradition in the eastern Carolinas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Cap  Sorta sounds like jambaylaya without the cajun attitude.  Smokin


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2005)

I think every region has a rice dish.  There is a Bog Off contest in Loris SC every year, near Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Finney (Jun 9, 2005)

More into 'Boils' than 'Bogs' here.

A 'Bog Off' huh?


----------

